# Help!!!



## Abner (Apr 7, 2009)

Ok some of you may already know about this turn off the lights at 8:30 thing...my wife saw it on the news and wanted to play along so that's what we did. Me like every other aquaholic (really like that phrase saw it in someones sig) of course was at my tank with a light checking for critters...oh i found one all right, a bristle worm, big too about 4 or 5 inches. No biggie except for it seems he was all the way up in the stomach of my anemone and he doesn't even have to get fully out of his hole to do it. I was wondering how come my anemone wasn't bubbling up and for no reason the day after feeding in the mornings would be all shriveled up. So i need some ideas on how to get him out and quick. Thank you guys in advance.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

If you can get to him the easiest is a pair of tweezers. Smallers ones can be sucked up though a turkey baster.


----------



## Abner (Apr 7, 2009)

yeah i grabbed a tweezer but i can't get to him in the dark i was reading gonna have to fashion a red light to not scare him away. i was reading that they will go up into the foot of the anemone to get food from his stomach. my anemone clearly doesn't like that. If wasn't for the smaller fish i have in my tank i would get a coral banded shrimp and watch him kill this bastard(yeah i hate him). i read that a sebae anemone was killed by a bristle worm going up inside him all the time. Anemone recovers but the mouth looks violated..i'm thinking fresh water dip for that rock he is hiding in.


----------



## mr_brixs (Jun 18, 2009)

move the rock and that bastard will be underneath...


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

FW dip won't do much to them.

One of the best things I came across was a box of my wife's toys from when she was a kid. It had a playskool flashlight (old school) that has different colored lenses. I use it all the time. 

Here is a link to a new version.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

That's odd, Anemone being attacked by a bristleworm?

I've had many bristleworms in my tank, both the nano and current 75G. Some are pretty large, 5+ inches. I've read conflicting stories about them, but it does appear to be harmless (except for the fact that they can sting you when touched) in my tank.

They will typically hide under rocks and corals until they sense food. Maybe yours tried to get under Anemone's foot just as it does on other soft corals such as zoas and mushrooms. I doubt it can reach anemone's stomach from the foot of anemone anyway.

Observe carefully, and if you really want it out, you could use twizzers when it comes out from hiding for food. I've seen dedicated traps designed for them at LFS.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I've heard and read that a seltzer dip (carbonated water) can and will get them out of rocks. If you go the tweezer route, remember that you have to get the whole thing, since it could grow back.

I'd recommend taking the rock out if you can to try to fish it out.


----------



## Abner (Apr 7, 2009)

yeah i read somewhere that putting rock in FW for a little while may get him to come out..conix trust me i was freaked out he was way in there i thought the anemone was eating him but noooo he was going into the anemone through his mouth way up into his stomach i guess to eat food direct from his stomach. He lives in a rock like an inch or two away from where the anemone is attached to the rock. The anemone looks fine now but at that time the mouth looked like...well what i think it looked like may not be appropriate to describe on here lol. This is the first one i've ever seen in my tank and from what i read at this size it may be harmful in my tank so i'm gonna monitor for a week and see what happens if it's not causing harm he can stay otherwise i'm going all out getting a trap, taking the rock out doing FW then seltzer dip then a beer dip then probably pee on it and when i find the bugger he is getting flushed down the toilet after i spit on him of course.


----------

